# Current usa sat+ pro or Ecoxotic E series full spectrum?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going to setup a light planted tank with only few moss ball, few java moss and few anubias on driftwood. I am going get led for lighting, fluval 88g co2 kit, fluval soil and also a ro system but I cant decide which lighting I should get?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

I have the sat+ on my 220gal and very much like the ability to adjust the RGB leds - it signifcantly changs the look of the tank. My plant growth with it is very good.

I don't have any experience with the Ecoxotic.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

my sat + pro just arrived today, very impressed. we shall see how well it grows plants!


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Just got a sat+ pro! since you are trying to grow low light plants I'd suggest the finnex planted+ 24/7. It's much cheaper than sat+ pro or Ecoxotic E series.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought finnex is no longer for sale in Canada.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

andy said:


> I thought finnex is no longer for sale in Canada.


That is correct, but the lights can be purchased on amazon.com I believe.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

woopderson said:


> That is correct, but the lights can be purchased on amazon.com I believe.


Looking at the Finnex for a roughly 26x18x18 (hex, so it's a bit weird). Do you think two of the 24" model would get me into medium light territory?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Which model of finnex light? 


EdC said:


> Looking at the Finnex for a roughly 26x18x18 (hex, so it's a bit weird). Do you think two of the 24" model would get me into medium light territory?


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

woopderson said:


> Which model of finnex light?


Planted Plus 24/7


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah that light should be fine. i like that you can run it on the 24/7 program or operate your own level off a timer.



EdC said:


> Planted Plus 24/7


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

woopderson said:


> yeah that light should be fine. i like that you can run it on the 24/7 program or operate your own level off a timer.


Cool, thanks. Do I need to buy a separate timer, if I want a dark period midday for example, or is that programmable?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

No problem!

I'm not sure how customizable the 24/7 mode is. I found instructions, but nothing related to changing brightness or photo period in the 24/7 cycle. It stores memory settings, so if you set a light level you like and hook it up to a conventional time you could shift things. Or you could enter the wrong time in the 24/7 mode so that your photo period is during the evening.

Time lapse with par of 24/7: 















EdC said:


> Cool, thanks. Do I need to buy a separate timer, if I want a dark period midday for example, or is that programmable?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just check the price on amazon. It is almost $200 without shipping. Also it doesnt have timer in it for custom time setup?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

At that point i would say get the current usa satellite plus pro, it was $237 after tax and free shipping from pets and ponds


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

With this price point, why not look into the Ecotech Radion XR15FW? They go for about $350, but they're much more versatile and use high-powered LEDs instead. They also have passive and active cooling that would help in preserving the LEDs operational life.
Their light coverage is pretty good as well, I believe it was 30"x30"?

And since you're going low light, you can always dim the light to about 15-20% power, but whenever you want to go higher tech, the light can ramp up and you wouldn't need to purchase new lights.


----------

